#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Χωμάτινα σπίτια, στατική μελέτη

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Ο EC6 αναφέρεται σε *λιθο*σώματα αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Evan

Όταν δεν υπάρχει κανονισμός για κάποιου είδους υλικό που να υιοθετείται από την Ελλάδα, μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις οποιοδήποτε ξένο κανονισμό

----------


## Xάρης

Με δοκίμια.

----------


## Evan

αυτό είναι τεχνικό ζήτημα αλλά μήπως στα πέτρινα το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει;

----------


## Xάρης

*@gvarth*
Με επαρκές πλήθος δοκιμίων.
Δε γνωρίζω πού προδιαγράφεται αυτό όπως γίνεται αντίστοιχα στις κατασκευές από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.

Επίσης, με την εισαγωγή μειωτικών συντελεστών στον υπολογισμό των αντοχών. Ανάλογα προβλέπει και ο EC6 εισάγοντας πχ τις κατηγορίες Ι και ΙΙ.

----------


## vmaniad

πάντως στην παρουσίαση των ευρωκωδίκων στο Ηράκλειο έγινε σχετική ερώτηση στην Καραντώνη για τους ομώπλινθους και είπε ότι δεν επιτρέπεται η χρήση τους (όχι δεν προδιαγράφεται απλώς) σύμφωνα με τον εc6, ειδικά σε σεισμικές περιοχές....

----------


## vmaniad

και εμένα περιέργο μου φάνηκε αλλά έτσι είχε πει η Καραντώνη..

----------


## Xάρης

*EC6 §3.1.1 (1)*
"Τα λιθοσώματα *πρέπει* να ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους τύπους:
..."

Αν οι ωμόπλινθοι δεν ανήκουν στους αναφερόμενους τοίχους τότε δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες.
Στους αναφερόμενους τύπους βλέπω:

 Οπτόπλινθους Λιθοσώματα από πυριτικό ασβέστιο Λιθοσώματα από σκυρόδεμα Ελαφρόλιθους από σκυρόδεμα Τεχνητούς λίθους κατά το Πρότυπο EN 771-5 Λαξευτούς φυσικούς λίθους
Οι ωμόπλινθοι μόνο στην κατηγορία *5* από τις παραπάνω αναφερόμενες θα μπορούσαν *ενδεχομένως* να ενταχθούν καθότι είναι τεχνητοί λίθοι αλλά ούτε οπτόπλινθοι, ούτε από πυριτικό ασβέστιο ούτε από σκυρόδεμα.

Τι λέει όμως το Πρότυπο EN 771-5; 
Αν το έχει κάποιος θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει αν είναι δυνατόν οι ωμόπλινθοι να πληρούν τις προδιαγραφές αυτού του προτύπου.

----------

Pappos

----------


## Pappos

Για να το λέει η Καραντώνη μάλλον έτσι θα είναι (Από τους/τις λίγες που λαμβάνονται σοβαρά από εμένα τουλάχιστον στο αντικείμενό τους).

Τώρα κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με Χάρη. Επίσης πρέπει, αν γίνει να τηρηθούν οι αναλογίες για όλην την κατασκευή με τις αρχικές αναλογίες υλικών. Μετά μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις δοκίμια και ανάλογα την αντοχή και συμπεριφορά τους να τα εντάξεις στις κατηγορίες που είπε πιο πάνω ο Χάρης. 

Και τέλος, φυσικά δεν ενδεικνύεται τέτοια κατασκευή σε σεισμογενής περιοχή, εκτός και αν το πάχος είναι μεγάλο (Όλα αυτά κατόπιν δοκιμής εργαστηρίου για να βγάλεις κατηγορία λίθων). 

[...Αν κατασκευάσουμε κάποια πλιθιά από το χώμα που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε και στις διαστάσεις που θέλουμε και το σπάσουμε στο εργαστήριο μπορούμε να πάρουμε μηχανικές ιδιότητες και μετά να πάμε κανονικά σαν φέρουσα τοιχοποία?...]

Αν οι τιμές εμπίπτουν σε μια από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες νομίζω ότι μετά είσαι καλυμμένος από από άποψη αντοχής και με βάση τον κανονισμό και μπορεί να γίνει κανονικά.

----------


## Pappos

> Και ξαναλέω: δεν είναι μόνο οι αναλογίες των υλικών. Βασικός παράγοντας είναι η πίεση που ασκείται στο υλικό μέσα στη μήτρα (καλούπι) και η ξήρανση, η οποία γίνεται στον ήλιο.


Ναι αυτό εννοείται θα είναι η ίδια διαδικασία από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. Αλλά τη σημασία θα έχει όταν η αναλογία των υλικών θα είναι λάθος. Και τα δύο λοιπόν βασικότατα. Τονίζω ότι στην περίπτωση που το υλικό "πιάσει" κάποια κατηγορία λιθοσώματος κατά EC6 είσαι οκ.

----------


## Pappos

Η πιστοποίηση πραγματοποιείται σε κάθε εργαστήριο αντοχής υλικών με ISO ή T&#220;V.

----------


## Pappos

Σε εργοστάσιο που έχει ISO ή TUV και είναι εναρμονισμένα στους αντίστοιχους κανονισμούς παραγωγής και διαδικασίας των κανονισμών.

----------

